

Startup Investing: The New Trend in Alternative Assets - tuty767
http://blog.onevest.com/blog/2015/4/28/startup-investing-the-new-trend-in-alternative-assets

======
soham
People have talked about alternative assets for a while. Realize that most
such investments, at the end of the day, depend on the underlying economy.
That's why they haven't fared considerably better than usual index investment.

